# Mitsubishi WD 62530 making a noise.



## Tanhands (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a Mit WD 62530 that I bought new (Costco) a few years ago. Over the Summer I replaced the bulb and all was well. Then about 2 weeks ago it started making a High Pitched squealing sound. I have done nothing about it because I don't know what to do. Here are some things I do know though.

It is the TV not the Surround Sound system, it makes the noise when everything else is off.

It makes the noise even after I turn off the TV, while it is doing it's Cool Down (?). After the screen has gone dark but the fans are still on. 

Hopefully it is something that I can fix. Otherwise I will probably replace it rather then pay to have it fixed. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Does it stop when the fans stop?


----------



## Tanhands (Feb 9, 2011)

When I turn the TV off and the screen goes dark, you can still her the fans and the noise. Then you hear the Click and the fans shut off and the noise stops. The noise is on the entire time the TV is "on". I think the fans stay on the entire time also.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Check the fans. Might need cleaning or you could have a bad bearing.


----------

